# Floating the Clinton tomorrow - Any reports?



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

I will be floating the Clinton all day tomorrow, probably a 5 mile stretch. Does anybody have a report or advice they can offer? I will be using jigs, spawn, and possibly a crankbait if I have no success with the others. I'll post tomorrow evening and let you all know how I did!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking forward to a report.


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't heard much about the clinton yet. A few steelhead hook ups but not large numbers. With the rain and cool temps I can only imagine it will help out the steelhead fishing. What I've heard is floating spawn and plugging in deeper holes. Hot'n'tots and cranks. Gold colors and blue colors. Throwing spoons out isn't a bad "go to" move either. I haven't been out yet so I don't have the best report, only what I've heard and read. Looking forward to your report and best of luck to you!


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to live in the area, and would fish above and below Yates. What stretches are you guys floating?


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw a few fish a couple days ago which I think were actually salmon? I didn't know they came into the clinton

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ianfish26 said:


> I saw a few fish a couple days ago which I think were actually salmon? I didn't know they came into the clinton
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea Clinton will get lost salmon, the Huron definitely get lost salmon. The numbers are pretty low though. Maybe carp?


----------



## Ianfish26 (Dec 31, 2012)

I found this guy floating down the river I think it's a coho? I'm not to good at identifying fish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

This coming week should be the beginning of some consistent Steel hook-ups. Temps in the low 50's high 40's and lots of rain. Everyone should start hearing positive reports from each other on the Clinton real soon

Sent from The Halls of Krom


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a king


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Well do to vehicle issues (tpm system causing trouble do to low temps), I didn't float down the river.

Next weekend though, especially after all of this cold rain we've been getting. Sorry about being misleading!


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Is that a lamprey scar on the salmon in the picture?


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Minner Chaser:

I don't know how much experience you have on the Clinton, so maybe you know more than me about it, but I just wanted to give you a head's up from my previous experience floating. 

Some of the sections would be fine to float down, and you shouldn't have many problems with deadfalls, or having to portage. However, there are some stretches that are (or were anyways) an absolute mess with log jams and obstacles. A buddy and I tried floating from Riverbends down to Van ****, and ran into an absolute tangle of impassable log jams. We made it maybe a 1/2 mile downstream, and had to get out of our pontoons 6 times. We ended up bailing out in somebody's back yard, because it was so ridiculous. 

This was 2 springs ago, so I don't know if somebody has gone through and cleared this section out, but just thought I'd give you a heads up. I heard that the CRWC was going to do some cleaning up down there, but don't know if it ever happened. There are sections upstream and downstream that I've waded recently and had no issues on, but that's not to say that there aren't more problem areas elsewhere in the river. Just thought I'd give you a head's up before you commit to a long float. I'm sure some others can shed some light on this subject, or you might want to check with somebody from the CRWC who maybe has a little more knowledge. 

Good luck out there when you go.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Spin to Win said:


> Hey Minner Chaser:
> 
> I don't know how much experience you have on the Clinton, so maybe you know more than me about it, but I just wanted to give you a head's up from my previous experience floating.
> 
> ...


I actually looked at the map prior to this and was concerned with that possibility. Thank you for the information, I will probably just be wading it instead.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ianfish26 said:


> I found this guy floating down the river I think it's a coho? I'm not to good at identifying fish
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


spawned out female king.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Its wide open all the way to the Nature center in Sterling Hts. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

AuGresAdam said:


> Is that a lamprey scar on the salmon in the picture?


yes, looks like it


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Its wide open all the way to the Nature center in Sterling Hts.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I will definitely check that out. Thank you.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a heads up to anyone that fishes rivers. If you can not turn your craft around and paddle back upstream, do not paddle that river. The Clinton has some pretty high banks, sometimes it takes a little way to have a spot that you can beach. Obstructions can be deadly. 
Ofcourse some of us like paddling upstream. Thanks for the report Pikewhisperer.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

fisheater said:


> This is a heads up to anyone that fishes rivers. If you can not turn your craft around and paddle back upstream, do not paddle that river. The Clinton has some pretty high banks, sometimes it takes a little way to have a spot that you can beach. Obstructions can be deadly.
> Ofcourse some of us like paddling upstream. Thanks for the report Pikewhisperer.


My vessel is a little heavy and hard to paddle upriver. I can paddle 10+ miles in calm water, but wind and current wreak havoc on it. I will stay off this river and just throw my waders on. For real, thanks for the headsup.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I will agree with Fisheater on this one. The Clinton is not a river for anyone but experienced paddlers. Even the guys for Clinton River Canoe & Kayaks will tell you how dangerous the river can be and the section from Yates to Ryan Road is one of the worst in the river. The gradient is very steep, there is a lot of woody debris and very few places to paddle to safety. If you do paddle it always wear your PFD, make sure someone knows where you are going and what time you should be home, and never paddle alone. The Clinton has claimed more than one life in recent years. Be smart when you're out there.


----------

